# Extend Boat trailer tongue



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a small 13' BW with the original trailer. The problem I have is when I back in the trailer, my truck's tires are always in the water. Is there a way to extend the tongue on the trailer so I do not have to have my truck wheels in the water?

It does not matter if low tide or high tide; always the same result. I looked at my trailer and I cannot extend the existing tongue. :no:

Help!


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a 6' extension added to my trailer last year at Rob's hitch in PNS. He replaced the entire tongue with a longer section at a very reasonable price. Now I can launch at all the area ramps without weting my Buick's tires.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Cap'n Fisherman said:


> I had a 6' extension added to my trailer last year at Rob's hitch in PNS. He replaced the entire tongue with a longer section at a very reasonable price. Now I can launch at all the area ramps without weting my Buick's tires.


I googled Rob's hitch is it the one on Wright Street? I am not familiar with Pensacola other than the main roads but will call.

Is it legal to tow with that long of a tongue? This is what I need to do.

Thank you.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a 17 foot boat and a 19 foot trailer just for that reason.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Pi Lvr83 said:


> I have a small 13' BW with the original trailer. The problem I have is when I back in the trailer, my truck's tires are always in the water. Is there a way to extend the tongue on the trailer so I do not have to have my truck wheels in the water?
> 
> It does not matter if low tide or high tide; always the same result. I looked at my trailer and I cannot extend the existing tongue. :no:
> 
> Help!


Trust me, it can be extended. Just make sure the material being used is galvanized for salt water use. If it is extended too far, it could upset the tongue weight or balance of the trailer load and cause 'fish-tailing" while in tow. 
A plus other than getting the truck wet, is the longer tongue makes a "short" trailer much easier to back down the ramp.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought an 18" extension that fits into the receiver on my truck and has a ball for the trailer. It works great for my pontoon boat and my 22' CC.
I think I got it from Northern Tool.
Tom


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I am needing to add about 4 feet to mine as well since I have a 14 ft jon boat on a 14 ft trailer, so the back hangs off way too much. Luckily it is a small light boat so not a problem, but that is a plan of mine down the road, and yes it can be done, I have seen several that have had this done locally.


----------

